# Need for Speed Hot Pursuit Fehler!



## Rzeda (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich Grüße alle PCGH Freunde!
Ich habe mir am 27 November Need for Speed Hot Pursuit gekauft und Heute macht er Fehler!
Er Zeigt die ganzezeit an "Verbindung mit Autolog Servern..." Rechts dreht sich der runde Balken und nicht passiert weiter!!
Ich kann solange Warten, wie ich will, das steht da die ganzezeit über. Minimieren kann man und das Programm reagiert noch!
Als ich mal minimiert habe sagter der Fehlercode 1f8 sie müssen mit einenm Server verbunden sein und es kamm nach 2 Sekunden wieder "Verbindung mit Autolog Servern..."!!

Also ich kann nicht mehr spielen, weil es nicht weiterheht!!

Ich Bitte um Hilfe!!!


----------



## i!!m@tic (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi, ich hab das gleiche Problem mit dem Autolog-Server, bekomme jedoch keine Fehlermeldung dazu. K.A. was da los ist, aber anscheinend liegt es an EA.


----------



## Rzeda (5. Dezember 2010)

Das ist voll Komisch!?!
Ich war gerade am Spielen und nach einem Rennen Stand die Ganzezeit die Meldung. Nach einer Halben Stunde habe ich per Alt F4 beendet und wenn ich das jetzt Starte kommt die ganzezeit über wieder diese Meldung, und einmal nach dem minimieren kamm die Meldung als ich wieder Maximiert habe, und dann hatt der wieder versucht Verbindung aufzubauen aber das geht nicht. Ich kann das Spiel nicht mehr Spielen, dass hatt grad richtig Spass gemacht!
Das war nur einmal mit der Fehlermeldung sonst macht der das garnichtmehr.
Ist das bei dir genauso gewesen?


----------



## timee95 (5. Dezember 2010)

Ist der Patch instelliert?
Wenn ja, hat es ohne patch funktioniert?
Wenn nein, dann installieren.
Bei mir funktioniert es (ohne patch).

Timee


----------



## Rzeda (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe den Patch noch nicht installiert, also mach ich das dann, aber ich glaube wie i!!m@tic , dass das Problem eher an EA liegt, aber schaden kann der Patch doch auch nicht, oder?


----------



## timee95 (6. Dezember 2010)

Das wäre nicht im Sinne des Erfinders aber möglich ist alles.

Timee


----------



## Rzeda (7. Dezember 2010)

Das Problem hatt sich von alleine geklärt, funktioniert Heute plötzlich wieder ohne Probleme, trotzdem Vielen Dank, für Eure Hilfe!!
(Auch ohne Patch)


----------

